# Cake



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

This is the recipe I got from Toby's mom and I made it for Caesar's birthday. It was VERY easy to make and he just loved it, so I thought I would post it here so others can find it if they wanna make a cake for their baby.









Ingredients:
1 cup white or whole wheat flour 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/4 cup peanut butter 
1/4 cup cooking oil 
1 cup shredded carrots 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1/3 cup honey (optional) 
1 egg

Mix the dry ingredients. Add the remaining ingredients and mix quickly. Bake in a greased ring mold at 350 degrees for 40 minutes. You may frost this cake with low fat cottage cheese and decorate with some carrot pieces. Store in the refrigerator. 
(Dogs will eat this without the honey added)


----------



## MugsysMommy (Dec 12, 2004)

oh my gosh! cake recipes for your dog!!!







...wow you sure do love love your baby ( i love to cook i think i might make mugsy some cake!)


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm totally going to make that for Tuffy's birthday!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MugsysMommy_@Dec 15 2004, 04:13 PM
> *oh my gosh! cake recipes for your dog!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yep, he's my baby!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank's much! I was trying to find a way to make a cake for Ty-Ty's B-Day, and I'm sure he'll just love it! Maybe I'll invite other dogs to his b-day! :lol: His birthday is on May 5th.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This isn't one for our furkids but for my birthday, my friend made me a Maltese cake. It was melted by the time the photos were taken.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Aw, you're friend made it themself? Oh no! You ate the poor maltese?









Just kidding. :lol:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cappy_@Feb 28 2005, 12:26 AM
> *Aw, you're friend made it themself? Oh no! You ate the poor maltese?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Actually, I couldn't bring myself to eat it. Do you see the bottom layer? I forced everyone to share the bottom layer and we took the top layer home. We put it in the fridge and eventually, it went rotten and we threw it out


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm definitely making that cake for Ruby Jean's birthday! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I found this online when it was time for Fantasia's birthday. I didn't end up making it though. I really wanted to but we didn't get a chance to pick up the stuff to make it. It's the same as the above recipe but I like this one because it shows pictures and they add creative decorating.

http://www.ljcfyi.com/ljcsProjects/cooking/dogCake.html


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 27 2005, 11:23 PM
> *This isn't one for our furkids but for my birthday, my friend made me a Maltese cake.  It was melted by the time the photos were taken.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww thats really neat!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Cappy and RubyJean's Mom: You are welcome for the recipe, I got it from Nichole, Toby's mom. It is very easy to make and Caesar loved it. Good luck with it and I hope ur babies love it too!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella's birthday is in June 2nd so I'm going to make her the cake...


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I made this cake and it was a hit. This is the picture!










She totally loved it!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Did you use the same recipe? What did you use for decorations? Looks like butterscotch or peanut butter drops on the side.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

peanut butter drops!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This look excellent! 

Now, for a silly question - how much do you let your precious little ones eat? Do you slice it up into normal human serve sizes or just a little slice??

Thank you


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I just gave him a little bit each day. I think on his birthday I did give him a little more, maybe a real person size portion







, but it was his birthday







. He didn't end up eating the whole cake. I felt like it was getting too old before it was all the way eaten.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!!! Look at this, a member actually made this, it was on their site.










Heres the link on how to make it

http://www.maltesekisses.com/MalteseCake.htm


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 15 2005, 03:34 AM
> *Thanks for sharing!!!  Look at this, a member actually made this, it was on their site.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Love it!! Thanks


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww..I wish I was talented enough to make that cake--that is tooo cute!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Aug 15 2005, 09:49 PM
> *awww..I wish I was talented enough to make that cake--that is tooo cute!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
RubyJeansmom, you should make it for the birthday party! I made one for Toby's birthday party last December (I don't have the pictures, I scrapbooked them







) and it came out really cute. It took me about 3 hours, but that was only because I have never frosted a cake using a piping bag, so I didn't want it to look sloppy.

Give it a try. You could even make the cake in advance and freeze it.

I don't know if that person still who posted the picture still posts on SM, but if you do decide to give it a try, I'd be more than willing to help you out; I improvised on some things and it still came out cute.

Too bad I didn't live closer, I would just make it for you!









BTW, I got all the supplies at Super Wal-Mart, including the special icing that the cake requires.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Aug 15 2005, 08:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RubyJeansmom, you should make it for the birthday party! I made one for Toby's birthday party last December (I don't have the pictures, I scrapbooked them







) and it came out really cute. It took me about 3 hours, but that was only because I have never frosted a cake using a piping bag, so I didn't want it to look sloppy.

Give it a try. You could even make the cake in advance and freeze it.

I don't know if that person still who posted the picture still posts on SM, but if you do decide to give it a try, I'd be more than willing to help you out; I improvised on some things and it still came out cute.

Too bad I didn't live closer, I would just make it for you!









BTW, I got all the supplies at Super Wal-Mart, including the special icing that the cake requires.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90890
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL I was thinking of taking the picture into my bakery and having them do it for me!!







I tell you I just have no talent at that! I wish you lived closer so you could come to our party!!! Maybe I'll give it a try and post pictures...oh wait...I forgot I'm not good at posting pictures either-- thats why I don't have any up







I wish we could see the pictures of your cake!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Honestly, it wasn't hard, just time consuming. I have no talent either and I was able to do it! LOL


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I love that cake! It is so cute!








My daughter is going to have a dog themed birthday party using "The Dog" partyware from Birthday Express No Maltese on the plates








I am baking challenged...I cannot bake anything! I have a month to decide, so I may try because this Maltese shaped cake would be perfect! When you say time consuming, how time consuming is it?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is a picture of the cake that I made (excuse the quality. I took a picture of a picture through a plastic sleeve, but I am sure you get the point)










It took me three hours to "frost" the cake, but like I said, that was because I had never used a piping bag before, so if you have used it before it probably won't take as long. 

If you have any questions, PM me. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicole~
Your cake turned out SO CUTE!!







Great job!! Thanks for taking a picture of it!! I love how you put a bone down by it!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Your cake looks awesome! Mine would probably just turn out to be a big white blob!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Got this in an email this morning...bone cake pan and cake mix from www.pawshop.com


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Aug 18 2005, 01:32 PM
> *Got this in an email this morning...bone cake pan and cake mix from www.pawshop.com
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91858*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for posting that link! That website has quite a few neat things!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oooh nice link.

thanks


----------

